# Urgent: Monthly rent / houseshare for 1 female?



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a friend who has had to leave her house share due to a serious situation. Suffice to say she is not safe where she was staying now. Unfortunately, I didn't realise that this was a sublet, so she can't make any complaint to anyone that will listen.

She is couch surfing until she can find somewhere. She is young and doesn't have rent saved in advance - she was paying monthly before.

Does anyone know of an available apartment suitable for 1 person that can be paid monthly, or any other arrangement that would allow her to stay somewhere safely?

Thank you.


----------

